# Carolina Reapers are looking good. Fingers crossed for  a bumper crop.



## Holly2015 (Jun 28, 2019)

Please delete


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Jun 28, 2019)

Those look great!  I'm definitely going to make some of those planters.


----------



## WaterRat (Jun 28, 2019)

Looks good. Got a link to the planter build?


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 28, 2019)

I’m salivating right now waiting for the results. Love the hot stuff wish I had some growing! Loved your post on the habanero jerky last year btw hoping to try some soon


----------



## bluewhisper (Jun 29, 2019)

I haven't seen Poinsettias since the pepper field in Indiana. Those are the prettiest plants.








I haven't grown reapers yet but I have ghosts for the second time this year.


----------



## clifish (Jul 28, 2019)

Nice!  My habaneros are just starting to come out..hopefully a good crop.


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 7, 2019)

My first good size harvest of my Reapers, I should get a couple more if the weather holds out.


----------

